# Sony / Kobo question



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

I like my Kindle Keyboard, and I'll probably upgrade to a PW2, but sometimes I want a reader with an expansion card slot.  I am considering a basic Sony or Kobo for accessing non-DRM content that can be stored on removable media and changed at will without having to go online or connecting the reader itself to a computer.  I don't like the idea of Cloud storage - if I don't have it in my possession I don't have it.  I'll be staying with Kindle for purchased DRM material but I want an alternative for public domain, free content and PDFs.

So my question - given that I don't really care about the official store infrastructure, which would be the better choice - a Sony or a Kobo (both with card reader capability)?  Are there other choices I should consider? 

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Have you considered a tablet, such as the Kindle Fire HD, or the Nook HD? Those are better for PDFs than an e-ink reader.

For e-ink, I would recommend either the Nook simple touch if you don't care about the size or a light, or the Kobo Glo, which has a beautiful light and is a nice, small size and light weight. Both have SD card slots. The Kobo is MUCH easier to manage books with Calibre, if you use that program. But the Nook ST has an actual file manager (as opposed to collections or shelves). So it all depends on how you like to manage your books.



Kindleing said:


> I like my Kindle Keyboard, and I'll probably upgrade to a PW2, but sometimes I want a reader with an expansion card slot. I am considering a basic Sony or Kobo for accessing non-DRM content that can be stored on removable media and changed at will without having to go online or connecting the reader itself to a computer. I don't like the idea of Cloud storage - if I don't have it in my possession I don't have it. I'll be staying with Kindle for purchased DRM material but I want an alternative for public domain, free content and PDFs.
> 
> So my question - given that I don't really care about the official store infrastructure, which would be the better choice - a Sony or a Kobo (both with card reader capability)? Are there other choices I should consider?
> 
> ...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The Sonys I've had worked beautifully with Calibre, without needing any plugins or anything.  The books just went into their proper folders.  It was wonderful.  And they're beautifully made devices. And if you get eBooks from the library, the newer models can download those library books via wifi, which is a nice touch.

I have (again) sworn off the Nook devices.  I just don't like how everything is more difficult than it should be with my Nook Simple Touch.  Thankfully it was only $20.  

I've never had a Kobo so can't really speak to them.  But if you want a light like the Paperwhite's, I'd get a Kobo over a Nook.

And Booklover is right -  eInk (unless it's bigger than a 6" screen) can often be really frustrating for reading PDFs.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, both of you make good points.  We have a FireHD 8.9 but it is mostly for my wife so I don't want to load it up with a bunch of manuals and reference material.  That's where a card slot would come in handy.  I guess I should check out which Android tablets have card slots.  The main attraction of the Sony/Kobo eInk readers is the basic models are not very expensive.  There are some pretty cheap refurbs available on that auction site.

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

You can get some astonishing deals on the Nook HD and HD+. I got my HD for $99 when Staples had a sale. Yesterday this site called 1sale.com had the HD+ for 109. So just keep your eye out for deals and sales. Both of those tablets have fantastic screen resolution, and SD card slots. We love ours!

Oh yes and one of the deal sites recently had the Nook HD refurb for $90. The price is expected to lower. So definitely watch!



Kindleing said:


> Thanks, both of you make good points. We have a FireHD 8.9 but it is mostly for my wife so I don't want to load it up with a bunch of manuals and reference material. That's where a card slot would come in handy. I guess I should check out which Android tablets have card slots. The main attraction of the Sony/Kobo eInk readers is the basic models are not very expensive. There are some pretty cheap refurbs available on that auction site.
> 
> Thanks,
> Wally


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

booklover888 said:


> You can get some astonishing deals on the Nook HD and HD+. I got my HD for $99 when Staples had a sale. Yesterday this site called 1sale.com had the HD+ for 109. So just keep your eye out for deals and sales. Both of those tablets have fantastic screen resolution, and SD card slots. We love ours!
> 
> Oh yes and one of the deal sites recently had the Nook HD refurb for $90. The price is expected to lower. So definitely watch!


That's definitely a good option for PDF files. And root it with an N2A SD card and you can access the apps your wife has picked up from the Amazon App Store for her Fire.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

You can flash a mod to allow the Amazon App store to work on the Nook HD and HD+ without losing the stock Nook OS. I've done it on our three Nooks. It wasn't terribly hard. We like the Nook OS, so we didn't want to lose it by completely changing it, which is what the n2a cards do.



Meemo said:


> That's definitely a good option for PDF files. And root it with an N2A SD card and you can access the apps your wife has picked up from the Amazon App Store for her Fire.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

booklover888 said:


> You can flash a mod to allow the Amazon App store to work on the Nook HD and HD+ without losing the stock Nook OS. I've done it on our three Nooks. It wasn't terribly hard. We like the Nook OS, so we didn't want to lose it by completely changing it, which is what the n2a cards do.


Not really - at least they didn't. You can switch back and forth between Nook mode and Android mode by turning it off and rebooting.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments; I browsed around eBay and found a bunch of "Manufacturer refurbished" Nook HD+ 9 inch tablets from various sellers for about $120.  A few of them are charity related vendors, so it looks like B&N must have dumped a bunch of them.  I bought one, so we'll see how it does when it comes in.  I looked up N2A and it appears Meemo was right; the Nook will boot from a micro SD card in the slot so all it takes is rebooting with the card plugged in and you are in Jelly Bean.  Take the card out and reboot to go back to the default Nook.  Now I'm looking forward to the thing coming in...

Thanks to both of you for the comments; they helped a lot.
Wally


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindleing said:


> Thanks for the comments; I browsed around eBay and found a bunch of "Manufacturer refurbished" Nook HD+ 9 inch tablets from various sellers for about $120. A few of them are charity related vendors, so it looks like B&N must have dumped a bunch of them. I bought one, so we'll see how it does when it comes in. I looked up N2A and it appears Meemo was right; the Nook will boot from a micro SD card in the slot so all it takes is rebooting with the card plugged in and you are in Jelly Bean. Take the card out and reboot to go back to the default Nook. Now I'm looking forward to the thing coming in...
> 
> Thanks to both of you for the comments; they helped a lot.
> Wally


With the N2A card, you don't even have to take out the card - if I turn off my Nook Color completely (not just put it to sleep, but shut it down), when turn it back on, I can choose whether to have it boot up in Nook mode or in Android mode (I think my card is on Jelly Bean now, they upgraded my card for a pretty nominal fee). Looking at N2A's site, it's the same for the Nook Tablets, unless there's something different about the HD+. So it's better than you thought. 

Hope you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Janni (Jan 9, 2014)

Kindleing said:


> So my question - given that I don't really care about the official store infrastructure, which would be the better choice - a Sony or a Kobo (both with card reader capability)? Are there other choices I should consider?


I've used both a Sony (admittedly an older model) and a Kobo and both preferred the feel of the Kobo and found it easier to use, fwiw. It and the Nook have a pretty similar feel to me.


----------



## Nuuboll (Jul 20, 2015)

I tried Kobo Aura and Sony PRST3. There's no doubt the Sony has better hardware. It's got buttons as well. And the pages turn noticeably faster.


----------

